# Where can I find lab blocks that will ship to BC Canada



## Daisyvayle (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi. My mice (and my sister's baby rats) are used to eating lab blocks, Oxbow young mouse and rat food.

The store we but it from is an hour drive away and they often don't have it (or any other lab blocks) in stock. Not to mention when they do have it, It's very expensive.

My pets need to eat. My mom and I have looked and looked online but we can't find any that will ship to us. We live in a small town in BC, Canada.

Please please please, Give us any recommendations for lab blocks that would be okay to feed to mice (and preferably young rats if possible) that ship to BC. I can't find any anywhere.

And I would really, really like to avoid having to make my own mouse food. I'd like to save the time and trouble of making mixed mouse foods and I don't want to feed them the unhealthy seed mix I am forced to at the moment.

Please recommend any mouse/rat food that will ship to BC and is in the form of lab blocks.
Thank you.


----------

